# Lost Preview Application



## hudriver (Aug 13, 2010)

I have Mac OS 10.4.11 Somehow I lost the Preview application. Where can I get this application so that I can reinstall it?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It is part of the OS. You may need to reinstall it.


----------



## hudriver (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks sinclair_tm. Unfortunately I can't find the install CD that came with my computer. Do you have any other suggestions? I'd like to find just the Preview app and reinstall it in my applications folder.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Because it is part of the OS, you can't just find it and install it. How do you know it's gone? What happens when you try to open a .PDF?


----------



## hudriver (Aug 13, 2010)

The Preview app is gone from the applications folder and I can't find it using Find or Spotlight. The alias in the dock does not open it and it's gone from my external backup drive. I think I'm SOL. When I open a .png file it opens in ColorSync Utility.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What about .PDFs? Also, what happens when you do a print preview?


----------



## hudriver (Aug 13, 2010)

I went to the Apple Store Genius Bar and was told they could reinstall Preview in about an hour. Instead, I bought Snow Leopard. Problem solved. Thanks.


----------



## Maladroid (Apr 23, 2009)

I didn't want to start a whole new thread over this trivial question.

This is a simple issue, but it's bothering me because I can't fix it myself!
:upset:

All of a sudden, when I attempt to attach a file - especially an image into an email for example, the window containing a list of images no longer displays a preview of the image in a thumbnail to the right of the list.

So if I have a list of classic car images and they are all titled GTO001.jpg, GTO2.jpg, GTO3.jpg, I can no longer click them to see which photo it is.
How do I toggle that little preview window back on?
It is so aggravating!


BTW, this is on a MacBook running OS 10.6.4.

Thanks for any ideas or help!
ray:


----------



## KateSorensen (Jan 17, 2010)

Maladroid said:


> the window containing a list of images no longer displays a preview of the image in a thumbnail to the right of the list.
> 
> ray:


Have you chosen the correct view which would be "several columns".

[just icons, single column, several columns]









|
|


----------



## Maladroid (Apr 23, 2009)

O M G.
Thank you, Kate!

(I'll be changing my screen ID to "Dopey" now...)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

@Maladriod, next time please do start a new thread, as your problem isn't the same, this allows staff to handle things better, and searches to only bring back hopefully more useful information.


----------

